
Comparing the performance of Canvas, Flash, DOM & CSS3 Transitions - achille
http://www.spielzeugz.de/html5/compare/
======
megaman821
In Chrome the fps reported good numbers but many of the examples were jittery.
In IE9 all the demos ran smoother than Flash though except for the blitting
one.

------
jinushaun
Flash is significantly faster than Canvas in all the examples. It's impressive
how much better Canvas performs when one rounds to whole numbers.

~~~
jws
On the contrary:

Flash fails in all examples.

Canvas is full 30fps in all examples, CPU consumption is too low to reliably
measure in all but three of the examples.

jinushaun and I are both telling the truth.

Like they say on the page: results are meaningless without the hardware and
software attached.

(Current MacBook Air, Mac OS X 10.7.2, Safari 5.1.1, No flash player
installed.)

~~~
jinushaun
I'm running Chrome on a 15" MBP with OS 10.7 and the Canvas examples were all
around 3-8 fps without rounding.

